# طريقة تصنيع معطر الغسيل (الداونى)-عالى الجوده-خافض للرغوه



## ابو مسلم الخرسانى (17 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته اولا اود ان اشكر اخوانى الاعزاء اعضاء المنتدى على مشاركتهم الفعاله و الايجابيه على موضوعى السابق واخص بالشكر الاخ الكريم مهندس المحبه على تشجيعه لى ولا اطيل عليكم فاليوم اكتب لكم تركيبه سهله جدا لمعطر الغسيل -الداونى-وميزة هذه التركيبه انها لا تحتاج الا الى دقائق قليله لتصنيع الداونى بدون تعب او مشاكل فى التصنيع كما ان لها ميزه اخرى انها ماده خافضه للرغوه وبذلك تسهل على ربة المنزل الشطف فى حالة الغسالات العاديه كما انها تساعد على تنظيف الملابس فى الغسالات العاديه و الاوتوماتيكيه و اليكم التركيبه:اولا يتم ملء البرميل ال160كجم حتى قبل اخره ب30سم ويتم اضافة 5كجم كاربابول سائل الى البرميل مع التقليب ثم يتم اضافة اللون الابيض ويستحسن ان يكون كارما او كامينا لحسن جودتهم ثم يتم اضافة القليل من اللون الازرق اللامع و ليس الازرق العادى حتى يصبح اللون لبنى او زهرى او حسب الالوان التى تعتادونها ثم يتم اضافة من 1الى1.5كجم من رائحة المعطر المركزه و اشهرهم البلو بيرد ثم يتم التقليب جيدا ثم يتم اضافة التراى ايثانول امين رويدا رويدا مع التقليب المستمر حتى يتغلظ المخلوط و يصبح ثقيل مع التقليب ثم يتم تكملة البرميل بالماء الى اخره و يقلب جيدا و بذلك نحصل على معطر غسيل عالى الجوده ولكم منى جزيل الشكر والى اللقاء فى تركيبات اخرى تابعونى على المنتدى اخوكم ابو مسلم الخرسانى


----------



## elkemia (17 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير
بس على مل اعتقد كدة التركيبة دية معطر بس
لا تحتوى على منعمات للملابس​وشكرا مرة تانى على تعبك يا اخى


----------



## ابو مسلم الخرسانى (17 سبتمبر 2010)

اساسا مادة الكاربابول لها الخصائص الاتيه: بعد تعادلها تكون ماده خافضه للرغوه-تعمل كماده منظفه للملابس وتقلل من تماسك الاوساخ بالملابس-تعمل كماده منعمه للملابس-تعمل كماده مثبته لرائحة عطر الداونى فى الملابس نظرا لشدة تماسكها و لزوجتها العاليه ولك منى جزيل الشكر لاهتمامك بالرد على الموضوع.ابو مسلم الخرسانى


----------



## elkemia (17 سبتمبر 2010)

ابو مسلم الخرسانى قال:


> اساسا مادة الكاربابول لها الخصائص الاتيه: بعد تعادلها تكون ماده خافضه للرغوه-تعمل كماده منظفه للملابس وتقلل من تماسك الاوساخ بالملابس-تعمل كماده منعمه للملابس-تعمل كماده مثبته لرائحة عطر الداونى فى الملابس نظرا لشدة تماسكها و لزوجتها العاليه ولك منى جزيل الشكر لاهتمامك بالرد على الموضوع.ابو مسلم الخرسانى


 
جزاك الله كل خير​وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (17 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا أخي أبو مسلم على هذا التواصل في مواضيعك المميزة وننتظر المزيد وبالتوفيق في مسعاكم ..........


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (17 سبتمبر 2010)

الاخ الكريم جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات الرائعة واريد منك معرفة سعر العطر الذى ذكرته واين يباع


----------



## abdulaziz_8120 (18 سبتمبر 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## mazen222 (18 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور اخى على المشاركات والمواضيع المتميزه


----------



## supermemo (18 سبتمبر 2010)

الف شكر يا أخى الكريم على هذه المعلومات القيمه


----------



## فتحى الفرماوى (19 سبتمبر 2010)

ابو مسلم الخرسانى قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته اولا اود ان اشكر اخوانى الاعزاء اعضاء المنتدى على مشاركتهم الفعاله و الايجابيه على موضوعى السابق واخص بالشكر الاخ الكريم مهندس المحبه على تشجيعه لى ولا اطيل عليكم فاليوم اكتب لكم تركيبه سهله جدا لمعطر الغسيل -الداونى-وميزة هذه التركيبه انها لا تحتاج الا الى دقائق قليله لتصنيع الداونى بدون تعب او مشاكل فى التصنيع كما ان لها ميزه اخرى انها ماده خافضه للرغوه وبذلك تسهل على ربة المنزل الشطف فى حالة الغسالات العاديه كما انها تساعد على تنظيف الملابس فى الغسالات العاديه و الاوتوماتيكيه و اليكم التركيبه:اولا يتم ملء البرميل ال160كجم حتى قبل اخره ب30سم
> 
> أخى الحبيب الماء المستخدم يكون ساخن ام مغلى ام عادى؟
> 
> ...


 


أخى الحبيب معلش طولت عليك ولكن اعذرنى انا لسه مبتدأ فى مجال المنظفات وبفضل الله ثم بفضلكم وبفضل هذا المنتدى المبارك اتعلمت كتير فارجوا ان يتسع صدرك لأسئلتى لإنى اللى بتقالى بالحرف من الطريقة بنفذوا وانا تعاملى كله مع المستهلك لإنى فاتح محل منظفات فمينفعشى اجرب فى الناس فانا عاوز الطريقة بالتفصيل الله يكرمك علشان انا بنفذها ايضا بالحرف 

وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو مسلم الخرسانى (19 سبتمبر 2010)

الاخ الكريم خالد يونس السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته بالنسبه لسؤالك فسعر العطر يتراوح بين 125الى 175 جنيها وله كذا مسمى بلو بيرد-بلو داونى كما يوجد عطور اخرى جميلة الرائحه فلا تتقيد برائحه معينه اما اماكن بيعها فتتوافر هذه الروائح فى الشركات التى تنتج روائح الصابون السائل اذا كنت تتعامل معها او فى شارع الجيش بوسط البلد و ان كنت لا ارشح لك ذلك لعدم ثقتى فى جودة المنتجات لديهم ولك منى خالص المحبه .اخيك ابو مسلم الخرسانى


----------



## ابو مسلم الخرسانى (19 سبتمبر 2010)

الاخ الكريم فتحى الفرماوى السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته سارد على استفساراتك بايجاز لضيق الوقت وهى كالاتى:الماء عادى-الكاربابول هو الاسم التجارى المعروف-ملعقتان كبيرتان من اللون الابيض-الرائحه هى نفسها ولها مسميات كثيره وهناك روائح كثيره اخرى ولا تتقيد برائحه معينه اما اماكن بيعها فهى اما فى شارع الجيش وان كنت لا ارشح لك ذلك لعدم ثقتى فى جودتهم واما فى شركات الروائح الكبرى ان كنت تتعامل معها او مع التجار الذين يتعاملون مع هذه الشركات-التراى ايثانول امين يضاف حتى يتغلظ القوام و لك منى خالص التحيه و التقدير .ابو مسلم الخرسانى


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (19 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا وفى انتظار المزيد


----------



## ابو مسلم الخرسانى (21 سبتمبر 2010)

الاخوه الاعزاء هناك الكثير من العطور الاخرى غير البلو بيرد او البلو داونى و هى عطور مميزه ايضا على سبيل المثال لا الحصر:عطر البرسيل الاصلى -عطر الكمفورت الاصلى-عطر اللوكس الاصلى-عطر البنفسج المركز-عطر الاميراج. كل هذه العطور و غيرها كثير ذات روائح مميزه و جميله و يمكن تسويقها بسهوله و فى النهايه ارجو اننى قد قمت بتوصيل المعلومات الى اخوانى بصوره سهله و ميسره راجيا من الله الاستفاده للجميع .احبكم فى الله.اخوكم ابو مسلم الخرسانى


----------



## ابو مسلم الخرسانى (18 أكتوبر 2010)

الاخوه الاعزاء لمن يريد معرفة من اين يحصلون على الكاربابول السائل فليتابعوا موضوعى السابق كيفية تصنيع الديتول لاغراض التنظيف.ولكم جزيل الشكر ابو مسلم الخرسانى


----------



## elkemia (18 أكتوبر 2010)

اولا يا جماعة للأمانة انا سألت
احد الأعضاء المحترمين فى الملتقى على مادة الكاربابول السائل
قالى انه مش موجود فى السوق
وقالى انه من فترة كان فى كاربابول سائل منتهى الصلاحية موجود فى السوق
ودة كان امريكى وبراميله 217 كيلو لونها اسود
وكان سعر الكيلو معروض على العضو دة ب 5 جنية للكيلو
وقالى ان دية كمية وخلصت ومش هتبقى متوفرة فى السوق تانى​


----------



## ابو مسلم الخرسانى (19 أكتوبر 2010)

:59::59::59::59::59::59::59::59::59::59::59::59::59::59::59::59::59::59:الاخ الكريم elkemia تابع ردى فى موضوع تصنيع الزهره السائله ففيه الردود الوافيه على ادعاءاتك و شكرا


----------



## elkemia (20 أكتوبر 2010)

ابو مسلم الخرسانى قال:


> :59::59::59::59::59::59::59::59::59::59::59::59::59::59::59::59::59::59:الاخ الكريم elkemia تابع ردى فى موضوع تصنيع الزهره السائله ففيه الردود الوافيه على ادعاءاتك و شكرا


 
اولا كويس انك اعترفت ان الكربابول دة منتهى الصلاحية 
ومن صفات التاجر الصادق انه يبين عيوب ومحاسن الخامات اللى بيبعها
ثانيا حجم التجارة اللى انت شغال فيها انا عايز اقولك على حاجة الكبير فى اللى أكبر منه فى السوق
ثالثا انت بتقول انك بجيب كميات وأسعار خيالية ومن منابعها وجيت لغاية الكربابول المنتهى الصلاحية
بتاعته من 4 سنوات وبتقول اشترته أغلى وهو فعلا ثمنه 5 جنية أو اقل
رابعا الأخ اللى انا بقولك عليه ربنا يزيده ويبارك للجميع دة بيصدر شغل للخارج ولية مصنع فى السودان دلوقتى
علشان ضغط الشغل اللى عنده وبيفتح سوق فى دول افريقيا...........اللى انت بتقول انه ميجيش عشر حجمك
المهم يا جماعة الكربابول دة منتهى الصلاحية ودة طالع من شركة​​​​p&g لوط كيماويات عبارة عن 7 أو 8 طن
هما اللى موجودين فى السوق كل واحد اشرى شوية اللى اشترى برميل واللى اشترى 3 وهكذا
فياريت متقولش 100 طن والكلام دة كله انت اللى تتأكد الأول​


----------



## محمد محمود مراد (20 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته اخى ابو مسلم الخرسانى والجميع
يااخى لقد اوشكت ان تتهمنى بالكدب وتغيير الكلام ويعلم الله انى ماقصدت الا اثراء الحوارات وذلك للريبه والشك فى هذه التركيبات وليس شكى وحدى وانما الجميع ....... ويجب ان تعلم اخى ابومسلم الخرسانى ان تركيباتك وغيرها من التركيبات ليست بالفخ الذى اخاف منه او يخاف منه غيرى فأظن ان الجميع هنا وإياي قد خاض من التجارب مايدرك به جديه الموضوع من عدمه واكثر مما تتخيل فالجميع هنا يعلم ان عالم المنظفات مثله مثل السلم الموسيقى قد يخلط احدنا ثلاث خامات ينتج منهم اى منتج لنظافه اى شىء ومن هنا تختلف الذمم ومن هنا ايضا واسمعها منى يظهر الانسان لانه يكون فى لحظه اختيار حر اما اخى الن تتعصب بهذا الشكل وانت تقدم خدمه لوجه الله فلاداعى لكل هذا 
فقد فعل الكثير الخير ولم يتعصب لعدم انتفاع الناس به بل ان الله هو الذى ينفعنا ........... اخيرا ودون اى مشكله ودون ان انتظر ان يكون لك حق فأنا ابادرك بالاعتذار ان كان ذلك يضمن لى ان ابو مسلم لن يكون غاضبا منى ولك الشكر على كل مشاركاتك*​


----------



## ابو مسلم الخرسانى (20 أكتوبر 2010)

:77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77:الى الاخ elkemia اذا كان مستوى الحوار معك قد وصل الى هذا الحد من عدم الاحترام و الاتهام فى الذمه فساكون خصمك امام الله يوم القيامه فيما افتريت به على و اقول لك اقرا ردى جيدا على اتهاماتك المفتراه على فانا لن استفيد منك لا ماديا و لا معنويا لكى اغشك فى تركيبه قد اقترحتها و للعلم هذا الكاربابول خارج من شركة ليفر مصر على انه اكسبير بالنسبه لمستحضرات التجمل من شامبو و شاور و خلافه اما بالنسبه للتركيبات التى اقترحتها فهو مناسب تماما و يؤدى دوره فى تركيب المنتجات بفاعليه واننى لا اقصد التفاخر من حجم تجارتى و لكننى ادلل لك على اننى لست تاجرا صغيرا لاخدع فى اسعار المواد الخام التى اشتريها بكميات كبيره لاننى اتعامل مع اكثر من موزع اما بالنسبه لكميات الكاربابول فانا على وعدى معك اذا اردت 100 طن فسارشدك من اين تشتريها و لكننى فى النهايه اسف اذا كنت قد تخطيت معك حدود اللباقه و الذوق و لكننى عاتب عليك ايضا بانك اتهمتنى بتهم باطله و ارجوا الا يكون فى صدرك شئ تجاهى مع خالص تقديرى و احترامى لك وللجميع


----------



## ابو مسلم الخرسانى (20 أكتوبر 2010)

:77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77:الاخ الكريم محمد محمود مراد فانا يا اخى الذى ابادر بالاعتذار لك لان تعبيرى لم يسعفنى فيما قصدته لاننى والله ما قصدت ان اتهمك بالكذب ولكننى حزنت لاننى وجدت فى كلماتك بعض التهكم و السخريه هذا ما فهمته و لكننى بعد كلماتك الرقيقه لا اجد الا ان اعتذر لاخ كريم و فاضل و ارجوا الا يكون فى صدرك شئ تجاهى و ان تكون بيننا فيما هو قادم صداقه قويه قائمه على المحبه والاحترام


----------



## ابو مسلم الخرسانى (20 أكتوبر 2010)

elkemia قال:


> اولا كويس انك اعترفت ان الكربابول دة منتهى الصلاحية
> ومن صفات التاجر الصادق انه يبين عيوب ومحاسن الخامات اللى بيبعها
> ثانيا حجم التجارة اللى انت شغال فيها انا عايز اقولك على حاجة الكبير فى اللى أكبر منه فى السوق
> ثالثا انت بتقول انك بجيب كميات وأسعار خيالية ومن منابعها وجيت لغاية الكربابول المنتهى الصلاحية
> ...


 الاخ الكريم elkemia تحيه طيبه و بعد:اردت ان اذكر لك ملحوظه صغيره اننى استهلكت من هذه الماده الى الان 6 طن وساشترى خلال هذه الايام 4 طن ايضا لانك لو ركزت فى كلامى ببساطه ستعلم ان جميع الشركات التى تصنع مستحضرات التجميل من شامبو و شاور و خلافه تستهلك هذه الماده و هى متوفره فى السوق ولا يعلم الكثير عن اعادة تشغيل هذه الماده بصوره اخرى بعيدا عن مجال المستحضرات فى تصنيع الديتول ومعطر الغسيل بفاعليه عاليه فانها اذا كانت لا تؤدى وظيفتها فى المستحضرات فانها بعد اعادة تشغيلها مره اخرى فى المنظفات تؤدى الوظيفه المطلوبه منها بصوره كبيره و لا ينتج عن استخدامها اى ضرر سواء للمنتج او للمستهلك .كما اننى ايضا استخدم اسما مجازيا لاننى لو ذكرت لك اسمى الحقيقى فستعلم اننى لم اقصد التفاخر بحجم اعمالى واننى لست فى حاجه ان اعرف احد بنفسى لاننى معروف بالفعل اما بخصوص الاخ الذى ذكرته فانك تكاد تقصد احد اصدقائى المقربين فهو يعلم ما انا عليه بالفعل وارجوا منك مره اخرى ان الذى حدث بيننا لا يعد الا سحابة صيف و مرت بسلام ولا يكون فى صدرك شئ تجاهى والا تتاثر الصداقه بيننا القائمه على المحبه و الاحترام المتبادل.:77::77::77::77::77:


----------



## محمد محمود مراد (21 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى ابو مسلم واقسم لك انى لا أكنٌ لك سوى كل التقدير والاحترام واعتذر ان كان بكلامى ماساءك فأنا من اخطأ ولك كل الشكر مع انتظار العديد من مشاركاتك الجميله ووضعه الله فى ميزان حسناتك ......... وتحياتى لاخى elkemia ولنسعى جميعا للتطوير ولابداع فى هذا المنتدى الرائع بكم جميعا


----------



## ك.ازهرى (21 أكتوبر 2010)

مهندس المحبة قال:


> شكرا أخي أبو مسلم على هذا التواصل في مواضيعك المميزة وننتظر المزيد وبالتوفيق في مسعاكم ..........


 جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed_ck2000 (21 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا بس ممكن نعرف مكان مضمون لشراء هذه الكيماويات
(أرجو عدم وضع وسائل أتصال لمخالفتها القوانين ............ المشرف مهندس المحبة)


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (23 أكتوبر 2010)

الاخوة الكرام جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا واود من جميع اخوانى الرجوع الى كتاب الامام العلامة ابن جماعة ( تذكرة السامع والمتكلم غى أدب العالم والمتعلم ) وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (29 أكتوبر 2010)

الاخ الكريم ابو مسلم تركيباتك اكثر من رائعة وهذا من خلال التجربة العملية وللامانة قد وفرت عليا الكثير من الجهد وخصوصا فى موضوع منظف الارضيات برائحة زيت الصنوبر حيث اننى مكثت حوالى ثمانية اشهر اقوم بعمل تجارب فى هذا الموضوع ولم اصل الى لنتيجة التى ذكرتها فجزاك الله عنا خيرا وان شاء الرحمن اتمنى ان اراك قريبا عند الاخ احمد


----------



## ضياء عيد (26 يوليو 2011)

نرجوا الاجابة على اسئله الاخ فتحى لانها نفس الاسئلة الى كنت عايز اسئلها وشكرا لمجهودكم وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## م باسل وردان (4 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور كتير
أحي مهندس امحبة مصدر الهام لانه مبدع
شكرا اخي للموضوع المفيد
وشكرا لمهندس المحبة على جهودك


----------



## م / محمد عوض (26 أغسطس 2011)

الاخ ابو مسلم لك منى كل الحب والتقدير ارجو مراسلتى لانى احتاج منك بعض الاشياء الخاصة بالدونى


----------



## عاشقة مصطفى وحنين (27 سبتمبر 2011)

اريد طريقة ممتازة للشاور جيل


----------



## rami_rg (27 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا يا باشا و لكن هذه الطريقة محتاجة بعض التوضيح


----------



## بنوتة كوووووول (5 أبريل 2012)

اخى لك الشكر اولا ولاكن نرجو تفسير المعلومات اكثر


----------



## atef7000 (7 أبريل 2012)

الأخ الكريم أبو مسلم أنا مش لاقى الكربابول السائل هل ممكن أستخدم الكربابول البودرة وأدوبه فى الماء


----------



## matrix2022 (13 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم وهل من اجبابات على الاخوة فى اقتراحاتهم واسئلتهم


----------



## عمرواحمد؟ (2 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم اخى الفاضل
ما هى المقادير بالضبت والترتيب وكيف تضاف الى بعضا البعض معلش انا لسة جديد فى المهنة دى وعندى محل ببيع فية صابون وكلور بس والداونى كنت بشترية جاهز من احد الاخوة المحترمين بس نفسى اصنعة فل ممكن حضرتك تساعدنى ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## مسوقاتى جديد (16 سبتمبر 2012)

هل ممكن اعطائى مقادير قليلة لتنفيذها فى المنزل للأستخدام الشخصى


----------



## abeer3ly (12 مارس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## abeer3ly (12 مارس 2013)

لا اله الا الله


----------



## abeer3ly (12 مارس 2013)

محمد رسول الله


----------



## abeer3ly (12 مارس 2013)

سيد الاستغفار اللهم انت ربى لا اله الا انت خلقتنى وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت اعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت وابوء لك بنعمتك على وابوء بذنبى فا غفر لى انه لا يغفر الذنوب الا انت


----------



## دعاء الكراون (12 مارس 2013)

استاذ ابو مسلم جزاك الله خيرا وكل تركيباتك استفدت منها شخصيا فالشجره المثمره هي التي داما تقزف بالحجاره


----------



## Alshahed (22 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم جميعا واتشرف ان اكون عضو جديد فى هذا المنتدى الرائع اخى الفاضل ابو مسلم كنت اود الاستفسار هل التركيبة ده ينقصها شئ انا اقصد حضرتك لم تذكر المادة الحافظة ان لم اكن مخطئ لاننى لست من اهل الخبرة فى هذا المجال ودخلت الى هذا المجال حديثا واتمنى الخير للجميع وانتظر رد حضرتك


----------



## Alshahed (30 مارس 2013)

شكرا وجزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## ضيف الحلقة (29 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## الشيشينى (30 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله للك وأعطاك من خزائنة التى لا تنفذ ابداً


----------



## alaa mano (9 مايو 2013)

من فضلكم اريد ان اعرف سعر الكاربوبل السائل؟؟ وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## دعاء الكراون (10 مايو 2013)

دعوه لتبادل المعرفه 
http://www.facebook.com/groups/420505071377548


----------



## البخاري الأثري (3 أغسطس 2013)

اخي ابا مسلم ارجو ان تقبلني صديقا ولي الشرف


----------



## safaa_alshazly (6 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس احمد 2014 (20 يناير 2014)

يا فندم دى تركيبه لقاعده الجل و ده مش بينعم و الكربابول كتير اوى 5 كيلوا


----------



## AL_jarrah (28 فبراير 2014)

_مشكور أبو مسلم بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا_​


----------



## عوض كريم (17 يونيو 2014)

الأخ / مسلم 
ماذا عن عجينة داوني (سوفت)


----------



## hamsan (12 سبتمبر 2014)

اخواني الاعزاء في فلسطين لا يوجد مادة التراي ايثانول امين ما هي المادة البديلة عنها ، حيث احتاج مادة غير التراي لتفاعل الحمض مع القاعدة


----------



## wael_QWE (7 أكتوبر 2014)

لا الله الا الله سيدنا محمد رسول الله


----------



## ابو مسلم الخرسانى (23 يناير 2016)

استاذى العزيز دى ماده سائله و ليست الكاربابول المتعارف عليه البودر


----------



## ابو مسلم الخرسانى (23 يناير 2016)

ممكن تضيف لها الماده الحافظه مش مشكله


----------



## ابو مسلم الخرسانى (23 يناير 2016)

انا يا اخى من له الشرف و الاعتزاز بمعرفه شخصيه محترمه مثلك


البخاري الأثري قال:


> اخي ابا مسلم ارجو ان تقبلني صديقا ولي الشرف


----------

